# Solved: gmail security certificate



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

I can't believe there are not more posts about this issue. I am on Windows XP and I use IE but also have Google Chrome and FoxFire for browsers. 
On all 3 browsers when I try to get to my gmail I'm getting a message that says:

" There is a problem with this website's security certificate. 
The security certificate presented by this website was issued for a different website's address.
Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server."'

Is this my problem only or is this something that is happening with gmail website? Is there something I can do besides wait till they get their security certificate changed? or fixed?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure you have the correct date and time (AM/PM) on your computer.


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

I have checked this several times and the time and date are correct and have Pacific Time set as well. There is a check next to "Auto adjust clock for daylight savings changes", which is what I need here in Calif.


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

My date and time and time zone are correct. I don't get why there is a problem with all the browsers I've tried: IE, FoxFire, Google Chrome, Opera. And still the same error of not having the correct security certificate. I tried the choice given of "continue to website" and got a message on IE saying that I was using a browser that is "not supported" by gmail. I have just recently upgraded to the IE 8. Is that the problem? How could it be when I can't get through to gmail on all the other browsers? Any thoughts?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> The most common cause of this error is that the name you used to access the web server doesn't match the website's "official" name (known as the "common name") listed on the SSL certificate.


http://www.vistaclues.com/the-security-certificate-presented-by-this-website-was-issues-for-a-different-website%E2%80%99s-address/

Hope it helps.


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Outstanding. That link you gave me gave me a good understanding of how to fix my problem. So far it's working.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------

